# Platy baby tank, a few questions.



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

I've had platies for almost 2 1/2 years. I've never used a different tank for the babies, just a breeder net. I was wondering a few little things.

I have shells (natural, not painted) from my hermit crabs that they never used. can i put them in the tank for hiding spots?

is a 1-5 gallon big enough? I think it will, since it's just babies.

and will otos eat the babies? i don't think they will cause they're mainly herbivores, but my otos eat dead fish if they're in the tank too long.

thanks!


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I think the shells will be fine, as long as they are freshwater hermits. We left all the snail shells in our tanks when the snails died and they haven't seemed to negatively affect anything. Don't quote me on that, though. Wait to see if someone with more experience says it's ok, lol

A 1-5 gallon will be big enough to hold babies, but they will grow a lot slower. The bigger the tank, the faster the babies grow. Our 30 has four babies in it and they have simply exploded. The mollies were only born in mid-December and they are almost as big as their parents now. 

I don't think the Ottos will eat the babies, either. In my experience, they only mess with dead, dying, or very ill fish if they hold still enough. Babies will be fast enough to get away. Give them plants to hide in and they'll be fine.


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd give them big bushes of plants to hide in instead of the shells, but from the sounds of it you can put the shells into the tank for decoration just fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

shells raise pH level in the water.....not something the fish might like....and yes.....what Tori said is a better idea.....give them lotta plants....fake or live and u will have your fry survive.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a little betta-size tank, just a $10 one I got at walmart. I think it's about 2 gallons? I'm planning on keeping a few babies, and give some to my cousin, BFF, and my biology teacher. I'll try to get a pic, got some nice bushy plants, and the pH is a little high so I'm not gonna put shells in (yet!) THe shells would be more for deco instead of hiding. lol from the top the tank looks like the superman logo. Thanks for the help everyone! I mite get a 10 gallon later on, but I don't have anywhere to put it lol.


----------



## guppymonkey (Nov 23, 2009)

Small tanks for fry should have all the same requirements that larger tanks have. So you should make sure to have a filter and heater in any fry tank. Without the essentials you are going to stunt the growth of any fry that manage to survive. Also since this is such a tiny tank you should make sure to do partial water changes every few days to ensure that the babies grow.


----------

